# Removing old rod glue



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

What is the best way to remove old rod glue when redoing grips and reel seat? thank you.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's not epoxy, you can gently scrape it off with a sharp knife holding the blade perpendicular to the rod blank. Then sand with fine sandpaper. Solvent may work on some old glues.If it is epoxy, you might be able to sand it down enough to work with when replacing the handle and seat. I wouldn't worry about making it to pretty if it's going to be hidden under the new handle.


----------

